# Would you send nudes to your partner?



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

I said no because I know women do not like receiving these things.

I would probably ask for them if she has a problem with porn.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I have, and yes they are on the internet somewhere. :/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Only with the head chopped off.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Only with the head chopped off.


:haha


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

No, i wouldn't want them being available for her disposal after we broke up. I've never been involved with a chick that asked for me to send her nude pics though, even though one liked to send me alot of hers lol. 

And for all females that like to send nude pics, i'd take komorikun's advice. I only recently discovered 4chan...but i've learned enough to realize that alot of guys like to post their gf's/exgf's nudes online lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Not a nude of me. Pictures don't capture the awesome that is my naked essence. I'd send her a nude picture of my cat H..O..T HOT


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I have a photo of my ex's package somewhere. Should be in my yahoo mail account. Can't find it at the moment.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I think I have a photo of my ex's package somewhere. Should be in my yahoo mail account. Can't find it at the moment.


Good to know! :b


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I have got a pic of my ex-boyfriend's ***, I like it :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nope, because they always end up on the internet.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

No, because I don't take photos of myself.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Hell no.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

No but she can send them to me so I can:












Sample the Product


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

No way in hell. I'm not going to put something like that in someone else's hands to be potentially used against me. If she wants my manliness, she'll have to come and get it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What do you mean "would" lol? No I would never do that, that's like if America where buds with North Korea, and they tweeted each other missile codes, sure it's fun and games now, but say America blows off North Korea's birthday party, North Korea is gonna be piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, absolutely


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Nah. Too many spiteful dudes and females like to put nudes and videos out when things go sour.


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

a lot of 'no's... what's the worst that could happen if it ends up online?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

If I've gotten to a point where I'd consider someone my partner, I like to think I know them well enough not to have to worry about the fate of those pics.

But even if I'm wrong about them, I don't really care. Spreading nude pics of an ex says more about you than about the person you're trying to embarrass. :stu


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

only if I get pictures of him too.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> If I've gotten to a point where I'd consider someone my partner, I like to think I know them well enough not to have to worry about the fate of those pics.
> 
> But even if I'm wrong about them, I don't really care. Spreading nude pics of an ex says more about you than about the person you're trying to embarrass. :stu


:yes


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm surprised at the amount of no's. I thought that everyone sent nudies back and forth when in a relationship. Maybe I'm just extremely pervy and have only dated huge pervs too. Oh well. I shall continue sending out my pp pics!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure would, they are the only pictures I have of myself. Now who wants to be my SAS partner? :teeth


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Yes I do


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yeah, and he BETTER post them on fb or I'll put the hurt on him.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll send nudes to anyone. I don't give a damn.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

No, under absolutely no circumstance. First of all, I'm far too uncomfortable with myself, and second, there is no way to know how long a relationship will last, and at that point, where do the photos end up?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

It WILL end up online.

With that said, I don't really care. Yes, I definitely would, especially if she sent me some of her. What can I say, it sounds kinda sexy...
Besides, I'm confident in how I look naked. It's my face that's a little iffy, but my body is just fine.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Everyone on here who says they would and are perfectly fine with it - i believe we'll need some evidence to back up your claim.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

mdiada said:


> Yes, absolutely


Hello 



leonardess said:


> Everyone on here who says they would and are perfectly fine with it - i believe we'll need some evidence to back up your claim.


BRB SENDING NUDEZ.

But I have, and probably will in the future if for some bizarre reason a girl is attracted to me. But we all know how unlikely that is.

As for the pictures showing up all over the internet, it _*really *_depends on the person. I've had two relationships go sour and neither of their pictures (face and all) have ever seen further than my TrueCrypt folder. It never crossed my mind.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> As for the pictures showing up all over the internet, it _*really *_depends on the person. I've had two relationships go sour and neither of their pictures (face and all) have ever seen further than my TrueCrypt folder. It never crossed my mind.


When I broke up with my ex of four years I deleted every single video and pic I had of her (and there were a lot - she was into it). Not a trace was left that day.

Why people feel the urge to take the low ground so readily I don't know. Then again I wasn't hurt badly by the breakup.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No way. 

Almost-nudes....maybe.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Never. That's far too much of a risk to take. I wouldn't want theirs either, people are entitled to their own privacy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

If I was to ever be in a relationship, I don't think I could do it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Canucklehead said:


> I have, and yes they are on the internet somewhere. :/


Mine were too. :/ trying to get in a lawsuit over it now.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Mine were too. :/ trying to get in a lawsuit over it now.


That's terrible!

Where?


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Jollygoggles said:


> That's terrible!
> 
> Where?


Isanyoneup.com :/ Thankfully the ****ty website was shut down and redirects to bullyville now. It has a link you can click now to get involved in their lawsuit if you were on the site.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


> That's terrible!
> 
> Where?


Logical thinking. I like it.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

ImWeird said:


> Logical thinking. I like it.


Ha, mine are not there anymore. I gt a lawyer to remove them and then like a month later the site shut down.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> No way in hell. I'm not going to put something like that in someone else's hands to be potentially used against me. If she wants my manliness, she'll have to come and get it.


PS. I strongly encourage females to come and get my manliness.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've already done it lol.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Ha, mine are not there anymore. I gt a lawyer to remove them and then like a month later the site shut down.


Way to disappoint everyone. :blank I'm glad he's being dealt with!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

ImWeird said:


> I'm surprised at the amount of no's. I thought that everyone sent nudies back and forth when in a relationship. Maybe I'm just extremely pervy and have only dated huge pervs too. Oh well. I shall continue sending out my pp pics!


 hooray for perverseness!! :high5


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> PS. I strongly encourage females to come and get my manliness.


:rofl


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh hail no!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

mdiada said:


> hooray for perverseness!! :high5


:boogie


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

...No.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hell no! Who knows where they might end up the first time she is pissed at me after sending them.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell no. Unless she's my wife.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Why not? If your stuff looks good, go for it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> I'll send nudes to anyone. I don't give a damn.


Oh really? Prove it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If it is just a shot of your crotch how is anyone to prove it's yours?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I did, the qualification would be my ring on her left ring finger and not a moment sooner.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

komorikun said:


> If it is just a shot of your crotch how is anyone to prove it's yours?


genital warts or herpes sore.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No.... Underwear that's it.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Only if she had already met them.


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I have 100% trust in my partner...he would never show them off!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

yes, and have.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hell yeah! I'll show a girl the Prestonator


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

sometimes i send nudes to people who aren't my partner. just ask i will send them. what do i care?


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> If it is just a shot of your crotch how is anyone to prove it's yours?





millenniumman75 said:


> genital warts or herpes sore.


I see what you did there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Schizoidas said:


> I see what you did there.


It wouldn't be mine, though! :lol


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I suppose I would if they really wanted them, but I don't have a nice enough body for that to be something I expect.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I've put partial nudes up on public media sites. Partially disguised of course.. (for ratings and stuff) I've sent 90% unclothed pics to people on these kinds of websites (forums)

What's the big deal over nudes anyway? If anything they'll get you famous, who doesn't want that? I've asked guys for them, of course when they send you back a pic of a shrimp &&&& it ain't pretty. Other times, pleasantly surprised.


There are some people who should just not send nudes out. Period.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I see a lot of irony in the fact that only 22.6% of guys would do it versus 38.2% of girls.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No I dont want to make anybody sick.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Silentious said:


> Oh hail no!





Freiheit said:


> ...No.





meganmila said:


> No.... Underwear that's it.





Perfectionist said:


> No way.
> 
> Almost-nudes....maybe.





shelbster18 said:


> If I was to ever be in a relationship, I don't think I could do it.


These ladies are all lying.

But no one else will ever be allowed to see them. They belong to me, my eyes only.

...and they all probably have a few of me in my bright pink polka dot speedo.


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

No way. What if I broke up with my partner? My pics would prolly end up on the internet. And yall gonna make fun of me ha?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

b**** you scared the sh*t out of me,

http://calabriaxox.skyrock.com/profil/ that was my only internet user name with calabriaxox (all the pics online are deleted, all those other screenames on the internet are NOT MINE hahaha, no all MY photos are deleted)

f************ I had a mini heart attack

no if you type calabriaxox into Google, you wouldn't find me...thank god.

Like are you kidding me?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=oopLUOrDL4S6iwKouoHYBw

Come on now, my pics looked like professional model photos, don't even insult me with this sh**

myspace h(((s? hahaha that's a joke


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

omfg OP just aged me 10 years, I literally almost died.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes. I've already done it.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

calichick said:


> b**** you scared the sh*t out of me,
> 
> http://calabriaxox.skyrock.com/profil/ that was my only internet user name with calabriaxox (all the pics online are deleted, all those other screenames on the internet hahaha, no all MY photos are deleted)
> 
> ...


Are you hammered?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> Are you hammered?


unfortunately not, the OP just messaged me and said to take down my link because I had other photos on the internet

and I said "b**** my photos look like professional photos do you THINK any of those other photos could even BE me? Plus, none of them are partial nudes on the net!!!

How dumb right?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Laith said:


> These ladies are all lying.


What makes you think that?

I said *I don't think* I could do it. Plus, I'd have to be super skinny in order to feel comfortable doing it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> genital warts or herpes sore.


If someone had warts or herpes why would they take a photo of it? I don't get it.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

komorikun said:


> If someone had warts or herpes why would they take a photo of it? I don't get it.


If you're mm75, anyone who engages in such lewd and ungodly practices naturally is crawling with STD's


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

shelbster18 said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> I said *I don't think* I could do it. Plus, I'd have to be super skinny in order to feel comfortable doing it.


Oh cmon now babygirl, dont act like you don't know what I'm talkin about. i'll be waiting for a new text tonight. that goes for the rest of yall too.

=D


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah, any girls who would like to send nudes to someone, but doesn't have anyone to send them to is free to PM me. :evil :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

supersoshychick said:


> I have 100% trust in my partner...he would never show them off!


Never a good idea to trust anyone 100%!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hell no, what kind of people send noodz :eek


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

in theory I would if I knew for sure that those pics could never come back to haunt me.

But realistically I dont think Id ever trust any woman that much. 99.99999% of people should not be trusted like that. I could see myself trusting a woman with a picture like that of me if we were still in a relationship. But if we break up and she decides she hates me Id probly be screwed. So I doubt Id ever send pics like that. And I figure most people that trust their partners like that are prolly wrong. That girlfriend/boyfriend you trust so much is liable to act like a completely different person if y'all have an angry break up.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> PS. I strongly encourage females to come and get my manliness.


you know, normally I feel the term "female" used in this way to be condescending, but for some reason I like it when Ape uses it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

leonardess said:


> you know, normally I feel the term "female" used in this way to be condescending, but for some reason I like it when Ape uses it.


condescending? I just use it as a synonym for 'woman' because it sounds better. 'Woman' makes me picture my mother.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

No, it would give her a disproportionate amount of power and leverage over me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

welll.... I did say i like it when you use it.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

solagratia said:


> a lot of 'no's... what's the worst that could happen if it ends up online?


Yea really, I doubt people seeing me nude would bring me anything but joy

lol

Ive sent them to girls before. Never really had anything bad come from it.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I just don't believe these stats


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Laith said:


> Oh cmon now babygirl, dont act like you don't know what I'm talkin about. i'll be waiting for a new text tonight. that goes for the rest of yall too.
> 
> =D


Hmmm....alrighty then. :sus


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Yes, but it wouldn't be fun if it wasn't reciprocated.



rednosereindeer said:


> If I've gotten to a point where I'd consider someone my partner, I like to think I know them well enough not to have to worry about the fate of those pics.
> 
> But even if I'm wrong about them, I don't really care. Spreading nude pics of an ex says more about you than about the person you're trying to embarrass. :stu


:yes


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

I learned my lesson on this one. I let a long-term partner take pictures in the bedroom once, and after we broke up he tried to blackmail me with them. He was even going to involve my family and school. I'd be too worried about what my partner could do with those pictures if I ever made them angry, and I don't want to be subjected to jeering online even if it's only words. I've seen the kinds of things people say and people offline could recognize me.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Peppermint Tea said:


> I learned my lesson on this one. I let a long-term partner take pictures in the bedroom once, and after we broke up he tried to blackmail me with them. He was even going to involve my family and school. I'd be too worried about what my partner could do with those pictures if I ever made them angry, and I don't want to be subjected to jeering online even if it's only words. I've seen the kinds of things people say and people offline could recognize me.


that sucks. im sorry your partner did that to you. but this would be the reason i wouldn't send any pics to someone.


----------



## Peppermint Tea (Sep 9, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> that sucks. im sorry your partner did that to you. but this would be the reason i wouldn't send any pics to someone.


 Thanks. It's long over now, but that mess took forever to clean up.

As for photos, I suppose it would be one thing if they put it online and some strangers on the other side of the country had a look before you could get it taken down, but having sexy shots shown to your parents, teachers, classmates, etc, would just be devastating. It could give someone a terrible reputation, too, and attract all the wrong people.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, but I'd try make sure I couldn't be identified in them expect by someone that knows my.. private areas very well


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Why are there so many willing people who want to have their photos on-line then? Maybe their names have been changed, and it's not like they are getting sent to their friends and family, but they are still out there. It isn't just a handful either, there are millions of them. Is it just for the money? Is it an SA thing where we think other people would really care? Are your body parts anymore special than any other naked person on-line?

I guess in time, everyone will look different from what they looked like 10-15 years ago, so unless your real name is associated with them and someone can search your name and find them, they will just become noise in the millions of photos on-line...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I would if I was comfortable with the other person and trusting her all the way.

edit: I wouldn't do it without being asked to.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'm very surprised that more guys wouldn't do it


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I'm very surprised that more guys wouldn't do it


I always thought that girls don't like dick pics.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> I always thought that girls don't like dick pics.


If I like the face then I like it. But I have no interest in looking at dick pics if I don't know what their face looks like or if their face is not attractive.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

arnie said:


> I always thought that girls don't like dick pics.


I don't like dick or *** pictures  I like the rest though

I just figured more guys did it


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Heck no


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I don't like dick or *** pictures  I like the rest though
> 
> I just figured more guys did it


So pics of everything else is good? I do have a large collection of spandex shorts. Maybe I should take pics wearing nothing but that :b


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

arnie said:


> So pics of everything else is good? I do have a large collection of spandex shorts. Maybe I should take pics wearing nothing but that :b


Haha. See you could send those to a girl. I'm sure she'd enjoy it much more than your thing hanging out. Most of the girls I know don't really enjoy dong pictures


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I don't like dick or *** pictures  I like the rest though
> 
> I just figured more guys did it


I agree with that and I think most guys probably feel the same way about nudes..

I would rather see a full body shot including the face - that would do more for me than a close up of the ol fanny flaps.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

maybe if it didn't have my face in it. then no one would even be able to prove it was me


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Send her a nude? Ha! I just wish I could be nude 24/7/365 without someone calling the cops on me.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Not a chance. Those'll never go away, and you know if you ever break up......


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

As cliche as it is, you only live once and I wouldn't not just because of what other people may think about it.. have fun.. thats your bf/gf the whole point is sending each other sexy stuff.

So yea, I have and I probably will continue.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Maybe... if i 100% trusted her and only if she straight up asked and if she did the same


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Did this just last night.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ImWeird said:


> Did this just last night.


Thanks man, they were hawt.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

huh said:


> Thanks man, they were hawt.


<3 :cuddle


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess I would lol. I have done before since he's demanded it, and he's taken pictures of me too... so... yeah.... *sadface* XD


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I've never done it. But I really don't care as long as my face isn't in it.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I did once with my first boyfriend. He was a douche and kind of pressured me into doing things I wasn't comfortable with. I regret it and I wouldn't ever do it again.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I wouldn't only because my body is fairly unattractive. Otherwise I actually would.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I have done it, i was not fully nude though. Actually, it wasn't very long ago. I don't regret it because i know the person i sent it to wouldn't do anything with them. Would i do it again? Not with just anyone of course, but maybe.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Most likely not. I'd have to really trust her before i'd even consider that.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I have before. It's just a matter of how well you trust each other.


----------



## Mirium (Sep 17, 2012)

I did, and they were sent with complete trust at the time with the assumption that we were committed to each other for the long run. Not sure I'd do it again though.


----------



## NoMoreSAD2013 (Jun 11, 2012)

If your spouse shares pics of you nude,not only is that unlawful i believe, but she/he just looks like a dick if they do. so id say yes or no depending on the trust level


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have nudes floating around the net somewhere. I took them off everywhere I had personally put them up but you know how they float. Not that you'd find them under this username.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

when he says he wants to see me naked ill just send him a picture of me when i was baby hey he didn't specify the year !


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Only if she was also in it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you kidding???

The last thing I want is nekkid pictures of my ugly self ending up on the internets somewhere.

P.S. Women can send me all the naked pictures of themselves that they want.  :yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yes, only my partner.

I think it would be kind of weird to be in a long distance relationship and not trade nudes and/or masturbate together. It takes the place of having sex. Not sure if it would be necessary if I was dating a local guy...as if that would ever happen.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

There was a time when I might have considered it. But I hadn't really thought about what the future might hold for technology at the time. Now that I've seen how technology has evolved over the last decade or so, I'm more wary of putting things out there like that.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah... ummm... it's all about trust. I wouldn't want them circulating on the web. But tbh I don't see the big appeal in sending nude pics either, I mean unless my partner liked it LOL:stu


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Not a chance. I think it's somewhat tasteless; and even if the person you send it to never deliberately publicizes the pics, there are still plenty of ways they could end up on the internet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No way.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope. Maybe if I was married and we were apart for an extended period of time but otherwise, I'd just rather invite her over.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Probably.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If I had a partner, maybe.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I have.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose, but I've never really understood that. If you are going to take naked pictures of yourself then chances are it is going to fall into someone else's hands. If you don't like that idea, then don't do it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah i would but i would need a partner first!


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Sure, as long as I could be certain that she'd want me to. Thinking about it, I'd have no idea how to pose or anything, but I guess I'd cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

No, I'd only want to get nude in front of her, in person.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im surprised more people don't do this. I send my boyfriend stuff occasionally, I like to tease him when hes at work. But wow I thought it was more normal. lol


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Im surprised more people don't do this. I send my boyfriend stuff occasionally, I like to tease him when hes at work. But wow I thought it was more normal. lol


I think the main fear is over all the bad stories we've read in the media of breakups and then the jilted BF or GF sending those pics to people they know or even beyond that, it goes viral, that person is crushed, devastated, their privacy completely violated, etc. So I think a lot of people are really spooked over that. That would be my main concern as well in this crazy, super digitally connected world of ours.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

....... i actually did this with a potential fwb, not even someone i've been in a relationship with. :um In my defense I've known him for a few years.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes if he likes my skinny body. But only if i feel comfortable with him and i can trust him.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I would never do it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It depends on the person and if I trusted them fully and not some crazy person that would post it everywhere after a break up or something. I have sent underwear photos but that is it.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I would ask my ex gf to send me nudes of her for when I was away in another city but she didn't want to, I think she was too paranoid about how those pics would magically publish themselves on the internet for all to see.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I send nudes to everybody! :yay


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

no because i dont trust people and say if we go into a fight and he wants to get back at me and send my pictures everywhere or if someone steals his phone or gets hold of the pics


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I have and I deeply regret it...I guess things like that happens when you've never been in a relationship before or have too much fear to approach people in general. I did it for this one guy I was talking to online, but I knew him for 1+ year. I have no friends though and never really told him about my "social life"..so I'm not to worried...But, I'll probably not do it again for any other guy (until I'm married). 



komorikun said:


> Only with the head chopped off.


 Edit: The head was chopped off on mines too. So whatever abour the pics.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

ljklj


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew who'd wna see me nude anyway :lol


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Only if I wanted to get nude in front of him in person.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

If they were on my server and there wouldn't be a way to save them or take screenshots, or even take pictures with a digital camera... So, it is unlikely.

But, girls are free to send me theirs. They will just blend in with the millions of others on-line.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

erm, no.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

arnie said:


> I send nudes to everybody! :yay


lol I used to that, most likely they are spread somewhere on the internet, though I have zero with my face so I'm safe.

I probably will never do that ever again


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes I would. I don't have anything to be ashamed about.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

_"I'm male and yes, I would":b_


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

Totally would.  But admittedly my SA is at its lowest when I feel empowered by sexuality. I was even a camgirl for a while and was very comfortable with the whole situation. It's face-to-face that's the tough part. Talking is the worst!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

tim'e for me to get a cell phone'.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I've changed my mind I don't really care if photos of my dick end up on the internet.


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

Monotony said:


> I've changed my mind I don't really care if photos of my dick end up on the internet.


This is now my favorite out-of-context quote.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Just facial pics


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Only against payment :um


----------



## brettfavre4life (Apr 20, 2012)

I probably would. I think it would be more of a "Wow, a woman wants to see ME?" kind of thing and I would just do it. I think it has become way more common nowadays and it doesn't surprise anyone anymore.


----------



## KentuckyFan (Dec 12, 2012)

If any women wants to make a guy happy they can send some to me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

No. When you break off, it becomes blackmail.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

No. If we broke up, she would have "dirt" on me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KentuckyFan said:


> If any women wants to make a guy happy they can send some to me.


If you do not wish to send them to him then please feel free to redirect them to my inbox. :teeth



Pennywise said:


> No. If we broke up, she would have "dirt" on me.


So just whip it out and slap them in the face with it problem solved.


----------



## DrumToYourBeat (Jan 22, 2013)

Monotony said:


> If you do not wish to send them to him then please feel free to redirect them to my inbox. :teeth
> 
> So just whip it out and slap them in the face with it problem solved.


Slap them in the face with the picture, orrrr...? Gasp! ;O


----------

